# Probleme mit Shortpay, Horrorrechnung...



## Gudrun Hahndrich (26 August 2005)

Hallo!

Habe auch Probleme mit Shortpay und den SMS Gebühren...Habe nun auch das komische Abo gekündigt und dort auch bei diesem ..... angerufen, wobei ich herrausfinden wollte, man ich denn diesen Handyservice genutzt haben sollte bzw. wann ich mich eingeloggt haben soll??

Sind die nicht verpflichtigt mir nachzuweisen wann und wo ich mich eingloggt habe?? 

Ich soll mich auf ner Seite eingeloggt haben auf der ich nie gewesen bin www......de!!

Bitte um Antwort..

Gruss

PS: MIR IST WICHTIG UM DER BETREIEBER VERPFLCIHTET IST; MIR MEIN  
EINLOGGEN NACHZUWEISEN..ICH MÖCHTE NÄMLICH GERNE WISSEN WO ICH DEN FEHLER BEGANGEN HABE...

_URL udn persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction 
hier gehts weiter 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11261
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11356
Thread geschlossen , da Themen  bereits vorhanden_


----------

